# My Experience from Skill Assessment till Visa Grant



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All

This has been a great forum and amazing ppl out here...every body helps each other with true spirit. I though I should share my experience from the time I sent my application for skill assessment till I got my Grant letter which may be of help to many out here.

Jan 2012- Me & my spouse decided to apply for Australia but at that time the 65pts was the cutoff..So decided to apply for skill assessment as ICT Business Analyst 

Feb 2012& Mar 2012 - Read through all the documents in the immigration website and ACS website. After reading I understood that I can apply for skill assessment under RPL because I did not have a computer science related degree but I had a GNIIT certification which is considered as major for ICT qualification.

Apr2012- June 2012 - I decided to write my IELTS in april and scored over all 6+ in all section which means I do not get any additional points for Language skills.
After many drafts and discussion I completed my RPL. I had only sent self declarations on my job roles initially with all qualification documents. This revert came from ACS by end of April 2012 stating that they do not accept self declarations.So I had to speak to all my colleagues/Mangers of my previous companies and asking them to sign the affidavit on my job roles. Since I was working for 4-5 companies this took some time to reach to contacts and get the affidavits. So finally I sent all these affidavits by May2012. By end of June 2012 I got my skill assessment .

By this time Immigration dept had introduced Skill select and pts were reduced to 60. 
My age (25-32),Work exp( 8+yrs),Graduation put together gave me 60 pts.So I thought I would apply through EOI and wait till I get a invite.I did not attempt for another IELTS to increase my score.


JULY 2012-I submitted my EOI on 7th July 2012.I initially wanted to included my spouse & mother also in the application so I updated the number of dependents as 2.
The skill select was so simple and clear. Thought there were some doubts which I got them cleared from this forum.

Then it was a period of wait for till Oct 2012

Nov 2012- I got an Invite on 1st Nov 2012. The immi dept gives 2 months time to lodge the visa. So I decided to get all documents together and then lodge the application. While doing this I could find few errors that I had committed in EOI. 
Certain dates that I had updated in my EOI on by work experience was not correct but that did not affect the points that I had claimed.
Eg one of my job start date was 12/01/2004 but I had mentioned in EOI as 14/01/2004.There were 2 more instances on my designations wrongly mentioned.
At this stage my Mother did not want to join me. So I decided her to add her as my non immigrating dependent family member. 
I also need to show proof of My spouse for functional english so I decided to upload her graduation certificate as a proof.Additionally we also took a letter from her college stating that the medium of instruction was English.

So then I decided to prepare a letter explaining the mismatches to the case officer and upload that letter aswell. In my Visa application I had entered all the details accurately. After this I lodged my visa application on23rd Nov 2012 and uploaded all the docs

Meanwhile I was also suppose to obtain a PCC from each country that I had lived more that 12 months..so I had to obtain one from Netherlands. The process of obtaining that was also clearly given in the website.


Dec 2012- I was not sure if I had to do my medicals and PCC before the allocation of CO for which I again took help from this forum where many had advised that it is better to do Medicals and PCC. So my medicals and PCC was done on 7th and 18th Dec respectively. I initially had uploaded documents which was not certified (ie) notary but in certain discussion in this forum I understood that all docs has to be certified so I again uploaded the document set which were certified.



Jan 2013- 17th Jan 2013 I received a mail from CO asking my to send the complete set of documents of my wife but these were uploaded already but I sent all these documents over email to the CO. Also I could see the status of my medicals and PCC as BF..18th Jan 2013...I got my grant letter ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> This has been a great forum and amazing ppl out here...every body helps each other with true spirit. I though I should share my experience from the time I sent my application for skill assessment till I got my Grant letter which may be of help to many out here.
> 
> ...



Very Nicely drafted...
I am sre it will help other members who are stsrting their process... so that they can get everything in order...

Congrats on the Grant....

Regards
RK


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

well drafted...

congrats on the grant... enjoy !!!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Kark, 

Congratulations! Have fun on your new journey.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> This has been a great forum and amazing ppl out here...every body helps each other with true spirit. I though I should share my experience from the time I sent my application for skill assessment till I got my Grant letter which may be of help to many out here.
> 
> ...


thanks kark.

May I ask what does "BF" status of medical and PCC mean?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> thanks kark.
> 
> May I ask what does "BF" status of medical and PCC mean?


BF: Brought Forward..

I had the same status on med and PCC for all my Applicants..

Also you may get mail from CO stating : TRIM in Subject line..

Its a Good News then,,

TRIM: The Requirement IS MET


Regards
RK


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> BF: Brought Forward..
> 
> I had the same status on med and PCC for all my Applicants..
> 
> ...


thanks for your explanation. These terms are very new to me.


----------



## RRJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, 

Congratulations on your success. Your write up is really informative. 

I am wanting to apply under the 'human resource advisor' nominated occupation; I hold a degree in MBA (HR) at the masters level and a degree in B.Engg at the graduation level. (both from India)

I am amidst the skill assessment process. I have a few prominent concerns; i would be obliged if you could provide some useful insight: 

1. Do I need to submit the transcripts for both my degrees, even though I don't have any relevant experience regarding my degree in B.Engg. Someone told me, that we do not need to submit transcripts, per se. Only scanned copies of both the degrees and respective marksheets would suffice. Is this correct ?! 

2. Who can certify the copies of the documents ?Are they to be attested only by a notary or can a certification by gazetted officer also suffice (like we usually get done for local purposes) ?! 

Hoping to hear from you. 

Thank you for your time. 

Regards, 
RJ


----------



## ravikum (May 21, 2012)

Hi Kark,
Congratulations.
Wish you all the best and success!


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats Kark.

Wish You all the best in Your Journey further!!.

BR,
Uday


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very well drafted. Congrats man. This will help me a lot as I have just started this process.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Many many congrats!!! Thanks so much for sharing.

Few questions:
1. Do the medicals and the PCC have to be done within the 60 days before we apply for the visa or can that be done after we apply for the visa?

2. Did you get your work experience assessed before your EOI? I know i need to get a skill assessment done before the EOI, but am not sure if i need to get work expereince assed before EOI. I am planning to claim points for my work experience.

Thanks in advance for all your advise!


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a question with regards to the skill assessment.
I have had my skill assessed by Vetassess in Dec'12 and awaiting my IELTS results to lodge the EOI. I have been offered a new job role with my existing company which is more in line with the skills assessed. My question is If I do take this offer will DIAC ask me for a fresh assessment on the new job role? Will I have to spend another AUD 600 just to assess my new job?


----------



## hazelm (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations Kark, you have made it look very simple and clean !! 
However, one question, you said you have a GNIIT certification, did you still require to go through the RPL route? Can you not consider that as a Diploma and proceed without the RPL route?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a question with regards to the skill assessment.
I have had my skill assessed by Vetassess in Dec'12 and awaiting my IELTS results to lodge the EOI. I have been offered a new job role with my existing company which is more in line with the skills assessed. My question is If I do take this offer will DIAC ask me for a fresh assessment on the new job role? Will I have to spend another AUD 600 just to assess my new job?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

My rely to your queries


sunny81 said:


> Many many congrats!!! Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. Do the medicals and the PCC have to be done within the 60 days before we apply for the visa or can that be done after we apply for the visa?
> ...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

hazelm said:


> Congratulations Kark, you have made it look very simple and clean !!
> However, one question, you said you have a GNIIT certification, did you still require to go through the RPL route? Can you not consider that as a Diploma and proceed without the RPL route?


I could have but through RPL I could explain lot more as a BA.I also took some help from a consultant for this process and he also suggested the same.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question with regards to the skill assessment.
> I have had my skill assessed by Vetassess in Dec'12 and awaiting my IELTS results to lodge the EOI. I have been offered a new job role with my existing company which is more in line with the skills assessed. My question is If I do take this offer will DIAC ask me for a fresh assessment on the new job role? Will I have to spend another AUD 600 just to assess my new job?


You should write to Vetassess stating about your new job and ask them to add this also as apart of your skill assessment. I think one of the senior members sd this has been done for ppl earlier.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

my reply for your queires



RRJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your success. Your write up is really informative.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kark - thank you so much for the prompt response. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
My question is, what happens if they got back to me with a successful application after the profession I am supposed to apply for has been removed from the CSOL list?

Thank you,
Sally


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

CSOL list is revisited every Jun.. So you have plenty of time.
It may happen that the availability of the skill on the state list may go down and the skill may no longer be available for the year. So keep checking on the state website you wish to apply to for sponsorship. Also the 12 weeks is true.. A friend of mine recently went thru it and they took full 12 Weeks.
A positive evaluation is valid for 2 yrs ( i think). Check on this as you maybe able to use the positive assessment next year as well.
All the best!!!


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> CSOL list is revisited every Jun.. So you have plenty of time.
> It may happen that the availability of the skill on the state list may go down and the skill may no longer be available for the year. So keep checking on the state website you wish to apply to for sponsorship. Also the 12 weeks is true.. A friend of mine recently went thru it and they took full 12 Weeks.
> A positive evaluation is valid for 2 yrs ( i think). Check on this as you maybe able to use the positive assessment next year as well.
> All the best!!!


Many thanks for your reply, that was really helpful


----------

